# how get through stbxh dating?



## bertie (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi

I'm 99.9% certain that my stbxh is dating after we (well him) made the final decision to separate only a month ago. He's been making lengthy phone calls every other day to a number i don't know (still have a joint phone bill that needs to be addessed!)and has suddenly stopped responding to texts etc even when just about practical issues. His belongings are also still at the house as well as he has not been round to pick them up. 

My question therefore is how do you deal with this-while my suspicions are enough to at least help me accept the reality it's so quick that i can't help but think there was someone else all along (during the trial separation he was laying the blame 100% on me and never seemed very interested in making it work which would make sense if there was someone else who wasn't in 'the fog' that was in the background) or at the very least that he didn't care all that much in the first place if he can move on so quickly. On the other hand it could just be that he happened to meet someone quickly and you can't help when it happens-and despite it all i do want him to be happy. 

Any ideas? Going to finish off sorting out our practical issues as that needs to be done and then at least I too am not stuck trying to dispose of our life together while he just gets to walk away but all tips are welcome!! 

Thanks


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

Listen to your intuition. It will guide you more directly than we can. 

Browse through the Infidelity sub forum here to get a sense of how similar the suspect spouses are. 

Are there terms to the Separation?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bertie (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi
there aren't any terms-although during the trial we did have some guidelines (including not dating other people which is why this seems so quick!) !! Could be that I'm wrong and it's just a friend but seems very unlikely given that he's a male, the calls are lengthy, he has made a point of not mentioning them and the fact he's taken to not responding to me even over practical things when until a couple of weeks ago we were sending messages just to see how the other one was doing (and he has also said he didn't see my texts etc but i know that's a lie as he was the phone about half an hour after I sent them each time!)! So intuition is that whatever it is that's going on he's left me behind-and if it couldn't get any worse he's left me behind with the task of separating our life!!


----------



## TemperToo (Apr 23, 2011)

Make notes, keep track......most likely he is and it will serve you in court later down the road. Sorry you are going through this.


----------

